# Anyone wanna date me?



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, I am just copying the thread from someone else..

Still, anyone wanna date me? (Yea, I am kind of serious)


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

sure!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

How soon can I send pics of my eggplant?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> How soon can I send pics of my eggplant?












-10 points to funnynihilist!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I mean I guess Buttercup is like 20+ now, but I'll need up to date pics.

Oh wait of course:










Tbh Loki is my favourite Disney princess, so I'll have to pass out of respect.










Damn that image is bigger than I want it to be. Not related just funny.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No one?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Does nobody wanna date buttercup ? :wife


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Does nobody wanna date buttercup ? :wife


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I mean I guess Buttercup is like 20+ now, but I'll need up to date pics.
> 
> Oh wait of course:
> 
> ...












Do you like what you see?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Barking up the wrong bush :no


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

This thread is gold.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> This thread is gold.


You choose your first post to be this ?


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

blue2 said:


> You choose your first post to be this ?


<_<


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

conantheworthless said:


> I thought I read "does anyone wanna rape me"?


That's gay.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

conantheworthless said:


> gay as in fun? Only for the rapist I suppose


 You know it &#128521;


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe. If you are female and attractive. Or at least not 400 pounds and mean


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Do you like what you see?


Looks the same but with makeup and breasts lol...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Yes, I am just copying the thread from someone else..
> 
> Still, anyone wanna date me? (Yea, I am kind of serious)


I like some mistery in my romantic relashionship, so yeah, I'll date you even whitout the 'get to know' chat before. It will be crazy. But you're female , right ? I don't date men except if they pay the beer


----------

